# Liability for ensuring Sub Contractors Work Safely



## Crofter (Oct 23, 2003)

A local utility company was fined $250,000. for failing to ensure that a subcontractor was providing adequate training and following safe work practices. An 18 year old on his second day on the summer job was electocuted when a tree was felled across power lines bringing them down on him. He lost both legs, one arm plus fingers from the remaining hand. He died a year later. The person running the saw for the Neat Site brushing company is on trial for unsafe cutting practices. Tree lean or wind bound the saw and he called two co-workers to push the tree. (no ropes and cutting within 6 feet of other persons) As they pushed he cut some more and I suppose cut the hinge completely off and the tree came over backward taking the lines down on top of the brush dragger. The company was originally hired just to brush but were later given the nod to take down hazard trees.
So I guess just making sure that your sub. has insurance doesn't get you off the hook if $hit hits the fan.

Frank


----------



## Acer (Oct 25, 2003)

That precedent has been set here as well. A builder hired a tree surgeon to take down a large lombardy poplar. The takedown went wrong and ended with a large limb crashing down over the neighbour's back gardens, one of which had been occupied by a mum and her child a few minutes before. The builder was prosecuted for failing to ensure that his subcontractor was competent.



Here's the story


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 29, 2003)

Wat do you think, low bid was in there some where?

As with hiring anyone, ensuring compatancy is critical. Which is why I will not sub for companies that are not recomended by my peers and freinds.

anybody can sue anyone, the layers will go to where the money is. So if the primary does not have enough, they can alos go after the sub too, even if it was not his fault.


----------

